# 2011 UCI MTB Marathon-WM in Montebelluna-Italien



## the.mtb.biker (23. Juni 2011)

*UCI Mountainbike Marathon-WM in Montebelluna: Vorschaubericht*

Das Warten auf die UCI Marathon-Weltmeisterschaften hat ein Ende. Am Sonntag, den 26. Juni 2011 geht im italienischen Montebelluna, nur 50km von Venedig und nicht weit vom Gardasee entfernt, das wichtigste Großereignis des Jahres in Italien über die Bühne.

Mehr als 2.200 Starter, Amateure und Elite-Fahrer, aus 35 Nationen aller Kontinente werden vor Ort sein.

Das Event von Pedali di Marca, ein weitum für seine organisatorischen Fähigkeiten bekanntes Team, wird ab 09:30 Uhr auf der Website www.gunnritamarathon live übertragen, während das Renngeschehen auf Facebook www.facebook.com/pedalidimarca mittels Live-Ticker verfolgt werden kann.

Viele Mountainbike-Stars haben sich zur Weltmeisterschaft angemeldet; in den Favoritenrollen befinden sich der amtierende Weltmeister Alban Lakata, der letztjährige Europameister auf dieser Strecke Ralph Näf samt dem Vize-Welt- und Europameister und Lokalmatador Mirko Celestino, der aktuelle Europameister aus Russland Medvedev, Julien Absalon, Christoph Sauser und einige mehr. Unter den Frauen wird die Namengeberin Gunn-Rita Dahle erwartet, die gemeinsam mit der Weltmeisterin Esther Süss, der deutschen Sabine Spitz und der italienischen Meisterin Daniela Veronesi mit ihren nicht zu unterschätzenden Außenseiter-Chancen, um den Weltmeistertitel kämpfen wird.

Alban Lakata und Esther Süss sehen ihre Chancen so:

Alban Lakata:  Mir geht es im Moment sehr gut. Mein Saisonhighlight rückt immer näher und die Form wird mit jedem Tag besser. Leider ist die Generalprobe (EM in Kleinzell) nicht nach meinen Erwartungen verlaufen. Ich habe mich mit technischen Problemen und schlechten Beinen auf Rang 8 ins Ziel gekämpft. Ich denke aber, dass die Form dennoch grundsätzlich gut war. Mein Ziel bei der diesjährigen WM ist es, wieder einen Podestplatz zu erreichen. Die Strecke kommt mir auf jeden Fall entgegen und die Renndistanz natürlich auch.

Ich habe die Leute der Organisation schon letztes Jahr bei der EM kennen gelernt und wir haben bei diversen anderen Rennen schon mal kurz das Wort gewechselt. Ich fand die EM im letzten Jahr war super organisiert. Ich bin mir sicher, dass die WM auch dieses Jahr grandios organisiert sein wird. Ich freu mich schon sehr drauf!

Esther Süss: Die Europameisterschaften letztes Jahr waren gut organisiert, obwohl es für Leute wie mich, die kein italienisch sprechen, manchmal schon etwas schwierig sein kann. Ich freue mich auf dem Marathon in Montebelluna. Ich denke, es wird ein ganz hartes und schweres Rennen werden, da wir (die Fahrerinnen) bis jetzt noch kein Rennen gegeneinander gefahren sind, und so ist es schwierig, die Konkurrenz einzuschätzen. Ich bin sehr gespannt, wer am Start steht und wie das Rennen laufen wird. Ich werde jedenfalls mein Bestes geben. Mich geht es im Moment gut, ich habe zwar viel um die Ohren, aber das ist gut so. Ich hoffe natürlich, meinen Weltmeistertitel zu verteidigen, was aber sicher nicht einfach sein wird. 

Mehr info: www.veneto2011.it


----------



## the.mtb.biker (23. Juni 2011)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/25190001"]http://www.vimeo.com/25190001[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kettenteufel (24. Juni 2011)

Das video ist echt gut gemacht
schöne Werbung für den MTBsport


----------



## Marc B (24. Juni 2011)

Auf *http://www.rocky-roads.de/* gibt es lesenswerte Interviews und Hintergrundbericht dazu 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (26. Juni 2011)

Die Marathon-WM läuft jetzt live im Internet:

*http://www.gunnritamarathon.com/live/*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## the.mtb.biker (1. Juli 2011)

Eurovision Race Report
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/25672880"]GRM2011 - XCM Worlds Report / Eurovision on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## the.mtb.biker (1. Juli 2011)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/25830612"]GRM2011 - Report TrevisoUno on Vimeo[/ame]


----------

